
Alleged Child Porn Lord Faces US Extradition - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/03/alleged-child-porn-lord-faces-us-extradition/
======
mirimir
It is hard to believe that he got nailed by a bloody Firefox bug. That dropped
a bloody Windows executable. I mean, this is the guy who was running Freedom
Hosting.

You'd think he'd have been smart enough to work in Linux, and run Tor in a
gateway device with iptables rules to block leaks. I vaguely remember a
security guide from Freedom Hosting which recommended that approach for
servers. So why wouldn't he have done the same locally? And seriously, Whonix
existed in 2013!

As much as I despise child porn, there was lots of good stuff on Freedom
Hosting. Sad.

~~~
aboutruby
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Hosting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_Hosting)

Looks like it was an exploit in the older version of Firefox that Tor Web
Browser is based on. And the exploit was using JS, so, like Wikipedia
mentions, using NoScript would have prevented the attack.

------
lohszvu
I never understand why extradition is a thing. How can someone be expected to
follow the laws of another country? This guy is a shitbag and should rot in a
prison in Ireland.

~~~
pvaldes
Is explained in the article. It has a double nationality US-Irish.

~~~
lohszvu
I was speaking more in general about extradition. It happens to people who
aren't us citizens.

